# Yarrow Boiler



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

Have a friend who has built model steam engine now looking for drawings on a Yarrow 3 drum water tube boiler, solid fuel fired, 150 psi,super heater, anyone know where he could purchase a set as he wants to build it from scratch.

Cheers
GWB


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

I have one yarrow boiler ( 3 main tanks in triangle linked by many parallel tubes) 

If you are interested, I can send you pictures of it. I could even sell it. 
but I need to go back to France. Not before august 08... 

Will need to be certified.

Cheers
Valery


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

It would be great if you could send some pictures i could forward them to my friend Bill and may be put you to in touch.

Thanks 
GWB


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi GWB

I will make pictures as soon as I go back to France in August

BR Valery


----------

